# Brian Grant (Merged)



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Lakers Cut Grant*

http://www2.dailynews.com/sports/ci_2927723

Maybe I'm biased, but I think we should try hard to get Brian to come here. He may not be what he was, but as a backup to Zach I think he would be great.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*

I wouldn't be against signing him, but I would not offer him anything more than the vets minimum......well maybe a bit more.... He just isn't worth much anymore, but would probably be a good guy to come in an play spot minutes at the 4 and 5.

I think this is the most interesting part of the article...........


> Dutt said the Lakers also want to wait and see which players become available as the amnesty deadline approaches. Anderson, meanwhile, underwent a physical for the Lakers, which Dutt said resolved any questions about his health.


So, apparently DA seems to be healthy.....if so, good for him. He wasn;t great for our team, but you gotta hope the guy can figure out his injury problems. And apparently, he is healthier than Shareef.....haha jk.

I think it would be mildly humorous actually if we signed Brian and the Lakers signed DA. Trading amnesty cuts. Conspiracy time........maybe the two teams were interested in trading DA with Brian beforehand. But, when the amnesty provision thingamajig came out they decided to cut the players and sign them for far less money....both teams would save money on the cap....and both teams would save money on the lux tax... by the way....this is completely sarcastic....or is it..........

Prunetang


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*

It would be nice butr if Im Grant at the end of my career I would go back to the Heat and back up Shaq instead of going to a rebuilding project .


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*

agreed on that for sure.... but it has been said that BG would consider Miami and Portland. So maybe if it does not work out for Miami, then maybe we are his 2nd choice.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*



cimalee said:


> It would be nice butr if Im Grant at the end of my career I would go back to the Heat and back up Shaq instead of going to a rebuilding project .


And wrestle with centers instead of PFs for the rest of my career? I'm not sure that is appealing to BG. Also, there is always an appeal to playing it out in a city that you really liked.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*

Prunetag, the physical may have resolved questions about DA's health but that is not the same as saying he is healthy! An exam may have "resolved questions" about Peter Jennings' health, but sadly it would not have said he was healthy. It sounds to me like the Lakers were being very careful with their wording. As in, DA is about where we expect him to be.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*

Unless some kind of deal can be struck by S&T for Shareef; I think BG could be a nice b/u PF for us. The man can rebound.

It still baffles me that we cannot obtain equal value for a guy of Shareef's quality, history, and character.

We're all looking for lopsided deals based upon this new paradigm of SAR's value. Shouldn't it be "starter for starter"??


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*



> It still baffles me that we cannot obtain equal value for a guy of Shareef's quality, *history*, and character.


It's impossible, that's why. No one in the league has lost as much as Shareef. 

Dan


----------



## jwhoops11 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*



crandc said:


> Prunetag, the physical may have resolved questions about DA's health but that is not the same as saying he is healthy! An exam may have "resolved questions" about Peter Jennings' health, but sadly it would not have said he was healthy. It sounds to me like the Lakers were being very careful with their wording. As in, DA is about where we expect him to be.


Fortunately for DA, a physical can't measure the amount of heart a player has....


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*



RedHot&Rolling said:


> Unless some kind of deal can be struck by S&T for Shareef; I think BG could be a nice b/u PF for us. The man can rebound.
> 
> It still baffles me that we cannot obtain equal value for a guy of Shareef's quality, history, and character.
> 
> We're all looking for lopsided deals based upon this new paradigm of SAR's value. Shouldn't it be "starter for starter"??


Ithink if we lookat what teams are willing to offer to Shareef we can thenpossibly determine that he isn't worth what we anticipate he is worth...I mean NJ offered 22.7 over 4 years, and others are essentially offering MLE for him. Could it be that he like DAmon was overpaid and that figure faked us into thinking he was more than he is?

As far as Bgrant returning to Miami, they don't have room for him.

Shaq
Zo
Haslem
Walker
Simien

Unless he wants to gravy train as the 14th man.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*

Grant will get his mega millions still from the Lakers

but Miami can offer him the MLE

we can only offer him $2.46 mil or so

I think we can offer him more playing time though. Assuming he is healthy


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*

the Lakers seem to be a good fit for Rahim. yeah, they just added Kwame, but do you really want to put all your eggs in that basket?


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*

Grant might be worth picking up in case of an injury to Theo. Then again Vicktor, Outlaw and Patterson need time too. The PF spot is the main position all three will be playing, IMO. Grant doesn't really fit into our current situation.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*

Grant will try to tag along with a contender but I don't think he will do much next season either way. Nice guy to have on the team maybe but he isn't worth more then the vet minimum


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*



NateBishop3 said:


> http://www2.dailynews.com/sports/ci_2927723
> 
> Maybe I'm biased, but I think we should try hard to get Brian to come here. He may not be what he was, but as a backup to Zach I think he would be great.


iM NOT MUCH OF A BLAZER FAN BUT I DO AGREE get Grant he can get boards and can score alil bit


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*

Fortunately for DA, a physical can't measure the amount of heart a player has

And it can't for Grant either ... in the other direction.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*

ESPN Article
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2130898

I saw BG at the Blazers practice facility today as he was coming out. Asked him if he is going to sign with us. He smiled and replied "we'll see".

He looked thinner than I remembered him in Miami days. Good, just thinner. He's very nice.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*



RedHot&Rolling said:


> ESPN Article
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2130898
> 
> I saw BG at the Blazers practice facility today as he was coming out. Asked him if he is going to sign with us. He smiled and replied "we'll see".
> ...


Cool. That and a recent quote (on this site) from a Nash email makes be believe he's on the radar. :clap: 

Obviously there are better players out there at this point (SAR for example :angel. But, unless the Blazers want to use a string of small forwards (and Theo) to back up Zach -- or play PF until Zach is 100% -- I think having Grant for 1-2 years while the team learns and gels would work out fine. 

I think Brian Grant would be a great influence and a decent backup on this team.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*

I'm still concerned about Ruben...I like the idea of adding Grant he is a better PF thant ruben is regardless of age or health at this point. Ruben I am truely getting concerned about, I don't see where he fits at all, especailly if we add in grant.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*



RedHot&Rolling said:


> I saw BG at the Blazers practice facility today as he was coming out. Asked him if he is going to sign with us. He smiled and replied "we'll see".
> 
> He looked thinner than I remembered him in Miami days. Good, just thinner. He's very nice.


cool :greatjob:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*



Trader Bob said:


> Grant will get his mega millions still from the Lakers
> 
> but Miami can offer him $1.6 mil* (all they have left of the MLE)*
> 
> ...


not really we still have the MLE to spend.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*



MiamiHeat03 said:


> not really we still have the MLE to spend.


Yeah but do you have a roster spot for him? Seems like your frontline is pretty full already.

From what I hear it sounds like Grant wants to play for Miami or Portland next year. Realistically I think he'd play for Miami if they asked him. Let's face it, two cities he played for and enjoyed his time at, one going for a championship, the other a youth movement. I know which one I would want to go to. I hope he ends up here though, I am a bit of a Grant fan (as my avatar can attest to).


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*



MiamiHeat03 said:


> not really we still have the MLE to spend.


you are right of course.. I must of been looking at the wrong team..

sorry about that I will edit it


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*



jwhoops11 said:


> Fortunately for DA, a physical can't measure the amount of heart a player has....


Do you think they will want his dental records?


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*



Foulzilla said:


> Yeah but do you have a roster spot for him? Seems like your frontline is pretty full already.
> 
> From what I hear it sounds like Grant wants to play for Miami or Portland next year. Realistically I think he'd play for Miami if they asked him. Let's face it, two cities he played for and enjoyed his time at, one going for a championship, the other a youth movement. I know which one I would want to go to. I hope he ends up here though, I am a bit of a Grant fan (as my avatar can attest to).


 :woot:


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*

i love BG i say bring him in he could teach the young guys some stuff and be a good locker room presence...every team needs that regardless if they are rebuilding or not


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*

I would gladly give my right eye to get Grant back on the team. I think he would be a great guy to backup Zach and to make him work for his points in practice. And he's just about the most loveable guy in the whole world.

But I do wonder one thing. He seemed to have a pretty solid hatred of the Lakers when he was here. I'm hoping that being in the belly of the beast has increased that hatred but you never know. So if he truly hates the Lakers like I think he does then he'll be an awesome addition.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*

With Lucas on the sideline and Grant on the floor in practice, how could our interior crew _not_ become significantly tougher?

Dan


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*

With BG on the court.. Lucas might even lace em up a bit just to teach him a trick or two


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*

If healthy, Grant could be a great back-up for Randolph. He'll hit the boards and hopefully he'll still have some hustle left. Looks like Blazers fans would welcome him back.


----------



## chula vista blazer (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*

I think that signing Grant should be a no-brainer- brings some heart back to the team, fills our position of need.

And there's no better alternative I see! It's not like we have a realistic shot at someone better with our left over money (half the midlevel?) that will better back up Zach.

If I were the owner, i'd offer Shareef 8 million for one year with the understanding that he was just a backup/insurance for Zach and mentor to the youngsters... if he wanted to wait for next year's salary cap room, maybe he'd take it.

but, living in reality, I like getting back a small piece of the past as a back up for this season.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Grant to return to Rose City?*

Hoopsworld certainly thinks it's a possibility, though the writer seems to have no real clue about the PF situation, or just presents it poorly by saying the Front court is already overloaded.

The Return of the Buffalo Soldier


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Grant to return to Rose City?*

no new info there just an article saying what we all knew, but its good to know that its being published for the rest of cyberspace


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Grant to return to Rose City?*

I couldn't see Grant being played more than 10 minutes a game in all honesty. I think Ruben unless traded is a better backup for Zach, he brings more to the table. I think we should probably sit still unless we have the opportunity to acquire a significantly better player.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Grant to return to Rose City?*

Mr Maxey needs to learn to use a spell checker

soldier is spelled incorrectly in the title..... its not soilder


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Grant to return to Rose City?*

Wendell lives in New York.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: Grant to return to Rose City?*

*Image edited. truebluefan*
:naughty:


He'll teach the young guys a thing or 2 :rofl: 

Disclaimer, I really like BG!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Grant to return to Rose City?*

He'll teach the young guys a thing or 2 :rofl: 

Disclaimer, I really like BG![/QUOTE]


Hahaha...So true, but the thing about BG is that he can smoke weed and it doesn't effect him legally like some of the other players, because he doesn't make stupid decisions like they do/did...The "rasta monsta" would be a great locker room guy...


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Grant to return to Rose City?*

HoopsHype mentions this morning in their rumor section that NJ and Thorn are interested in Grant :whoknows:

so is Miami, and about 10 other teams


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Lakers Cut Grant*

According to today HoopsHype... NJ has an interest in Grant as well.

So does about 10 other teams


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Question..*

To settle a discussion, did, in fact, Brian Grant have a child with a gal from Vancouver (before marrying his current wife) during the time he played with the Blazers?

I believe that he did and that his wife was a bit _nervous_ living in Portland. I Googled all this but came up empty.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Question..*

:whoknows:


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Question..*

I believe thats correct I remember that story


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: Question..*



ABM said:


> To settle a discussion, did, in fact, Brian Grant have a child with a gal from Vancouver (before marrying his current wife) during the time he played with the Blazers?
> 
> I believe that he did and that his wife was a bit _nervous_ living in Portland. I Googled all this but came up empty.


The answer is widely regarded as yes. The problem is in verifying if it was before or after he was married. It is known that it occured while he was with his wife, not sure if married or just dating at the time.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Question..*

I remember hearing a rumor about an affair (don't know if he was married or engaged at the time) and that the affair had a more to do with his departure from the Blazers than was widely reported/known (his fiancee / wife was really pushing for the move because of the affair). But it was just a rumor, so I didn't pay much attention to it.

PBF


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Grant to return to Rose City?*



Sambonius said:


> I couldn't see Grant being played more than 10 minutes a game in all honesty. I think Ruben unless traded is a better backup for Zach, he brings more to the table. I think we should probably sit still unless we have the opportunity to acquire a significantly better player.


I agree. But can grant play the c spot. I dont know much about the team so. Do they have a good c back up already or no


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Grant to return to Rose City?*



James_Posey said:


> I agree. But can grant play the c spot. I dont know much about the team so. Do they have a good c back up already or no


Well PRyzbilla and Ratliff are both centers...

I don't even see Ruben as being a better backup PF. He wouldn't be able to contribute offensively due to size and defensively will be overmatched also due to size. I know Ruben is tough and gritty, but at 6'5" he will be giving up about 5 inches on average and likely 30-40lbs.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Grant to return to Rose City?*

Would adding Grant address any needs of this team?

I don't think it would.

I liked Grant as well, but I don't think we need to add another PF to the mix, especially one that is on his last legs as Grant is.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Grant to return to Rose City?*



HearToTemptYou said:


> Would adding Grant address any needs of this team?
> 
> I don't think it would.
> 
> I liked Grant as well, but I don't think we need to add another PF to the mix, especially one that is on his last legs as Grant is.


We ahve only 1 PF as it is...one with a recovering Knee, how can you think we don't have a need there?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Grant to return to Rose City?*



Schilly said:


> We ahve only 1 PF as it is...one with a recovering Knee, how can you think we don't have a need there?


Part of me feels the Blazers would be better off having Theo play a bit at the 4 then having Grant on board.

Also, for a moment there, I forgot SAR was no longer on the team. My bad!

That said, I still would like the Blazers to look at other options before settling on Grant.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Question..*



ABM said:


> To settle a discussion, did, in fact, Brian Grant have a child with a gal from Vancouver (before marrying his current wife) during the time he played with the Blazers?
> 
> I believe that he did and that his wife was a bit _nervous_ living in Portland. I Googled all this but came up empty.



I think that was one of the items brought up when he departed to Miami


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Sign Grant.

Trade Ruben for a vet bigman or guard who isn't a crazy ******* and isn't signed for more than 2 years.

Begin Season.

That would be enough for me, personally...

Telfair/Jack/vet guard who isn't a crazy *******
Dixon/Webster/Smith
Miles/Outlaw/Monia
Randolph/Grant/Khryapa
Przybilla/Ratliff/Ha

That team is deep deep deep - too bad it's not good good good. But if they run and outwork their opponent on a consistent basis, they'll win some games.


----------

